# Poor man's B Stinger



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

I have been wanting to do a home made stabilizer and xmattedgex's post got me going but I do not do target or 3D so this is a hunting stabilizer build up so here we go. The whole thing cost me $12.73 to build. Here are the pictures and I will try and explain the best I can.


----------



## Robox (Nov 15, 2011)

what is that white thing you used? was it pre-threaded?


----------



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

I first drilled a whole in the cap and threaded the 5/16 bolt in to the cap and epoxied it to the 12" by 1/2" schedule 40 pipe I then screwed a 1/2" deck plate on the end and epoxied it to the end filled the inside of the pipe with old cut up flip flop my wife had and siliconed the end closed let it dry for a few days and then covered it in plasticoat. that is pretty much the jest of it if there are any question I will try and help the best I can. And the 1/2" deck plate weighs 5.33oz by it self.


----------



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

the white thing is a none threaded pipe cap that I epoxied on the end of the pipe I cut the threads of one end to accommodate it.


----------



## Robox (Nov 15, 2011)

It looks good. Great job


----------



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you can wait to shoot with it.


----------



## 724wd (Dec 17, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

How much does it weigh?


----------



## Stinger85 (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice Job!
What kind of epoxy did you use?


----------



## Stinger85 (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry that first pic didn't upload on my phone lol


----------



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

The front weight I know is 5.33 oz cause I put it on a scale at the feed store. But not sure about overall weight. I will try to get an overall weight on it.


----------



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

The epoxy I believe was JB weld but any good epoxy should work just fine.


----------



## xmattedgex (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice! Let us know how you like how it shoots!


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice.....I like it!


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

How long is the 5/16 bolt and did you use a nut on the inside of the end cap to hold it or did you just thread it into the end cap? Reason I'm asking is that in the picture of it on the bow you can't see a nut on the bolt and that's what I'm trying to do on mine. That looks nice by the way. Also if you used spray foam inside the rod wouldn't that also keep the bolt tight.

Thanks


----------



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

On the cap I used a nut on the inside to space the bolt out to the right length then put epoxy in there to hold it in place I did not use a nut on the outside because when you screw it down to the bow it will hold it in place but I also only drilled a 5/16 hole and taped it with the bolt. I tried the spray foam and did not like it so I stuffed the inside with one of my wifes old flip flops I cut up. I hope that helps and if you have anymore question I will be happy to help.


----------



## IMADMAN (Jan 24, 2005)

LOL!!! I made pretty much the same thing-

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1669346&highlight=IMADMAN

I am currently using that electrical (EDM or Plastic) conduit pipe in place of the metal conduit it's like $2.10 for 10ft.


----------



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

They look good. I went with small 12" long piece because it threaded in to the deck plate I used as a weight made it simple for me.


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I am going to try one of these.


----------



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

Let's us know how it turns out.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

good job;get you some more flip flops and cut out some vibe washers to go on the deck plate through the four holes.really looks nice.


----------



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

kc hay seed said:


> good job;get you some more flip flops and cut out some vibe washers to go on the deck plate through the four holes.really looks nice.


I will give that a try.


----------



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

ruthless79 said:


> I first drilled a whole in the cap and threaded the 5/16 bolt in to the cap and epoxied it to the 12" by 1/2" schedule 40 pipe I then screwed a 1/2" deck plate on the end and epoxied it to the end filled the inside of the pipe with old cut up flip flop my wife had and siliconed the end closed let it dry for a few days and then covered it in plasticoat. that is pretty much the jest of it if there are any question I will try and help the best I can. And the 1/2" deck plate weighs 5.33oz by it self.


I meant to put schedule 80 for the pipe not 40


----------



## fallhunter (Nov 23, 2010)

looks cool


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

nice


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

I got the 5/16 bolt, but it wouldn't fit into my riser. The bolt I got was a 5/16 -18X2. Should I get a 5/16 - 24?


----------



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

Yes the riser insert is 5/16 X 24


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

nice job, innovative.


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks, ruthless79 for the info. I'll keep you posted on my stab progress

bgriffin


----------



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

Awesome bgriffin post some pics when you are done.


----------



## STROTHERSX1 (Mar 14, 2012)

It's a 5/16 fine thread... Don't mess that up on your bow.


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

Good idea StrothersX1, I'll definitely try the bolt before I tighten it to my bow.

Thanks


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

Finished stab, I used an 8 inch pipe with a 1/2 inch brass end cap. Drilled hole through end cap and JB welded the 5/16 bolt in the end cap. I also used the same flange as ruthless79. Shot it this afternoon and it seemed to work well, groups were good out to 40+ yards. Will try to post pics soon.


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

Same deck plate not flange.


----------



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

can"t wait to see pics


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

5 oz is pretty light. I would bolt some fender washers in the screw holes on your deck plate. You can place them left/right for balance.


----------



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

skynight said:


> 5 oz is pretty light. I would bolt some fender washers in the screw holes on your deck plate. You can place them left/right for balance.


That is a good Idea you can also bolt 2 of the together with a piece of rubber in the middle of them and it would make it 11oz. Many other options you can do also. I may have to add weight not sure yet have not finished setting up my bow.


----------



## Mbmadness (May 19, 2009)

Great job on the stabilizer , can i see a picture of the front of the stab to see how you closed off the hole .


----------



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

*front view*

I used silicone on the end and then just painted over with plasti coat


----------



## aggiebret (Mar 19, 2012)

This looks pretty cool and I would like to try and make one of these. However, I do not know what a "deck plate" is or where to buy them? 

Thanks,
Bret


----------



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

you can get the floor plate in the plumbing section at your local hardware store. If you have any more questions just ask I will help you the best I can.


----------



## Mbmadness (May 19, 2009)

Thanx ruthless79 , and in lancaster archery they have weights that look like they would go with the stabilizer to offset any balance issue , if any at all .


----------



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

I will have to check that out Mbmadness


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

Here is my poor man's b-stinger. Hope the pics come through. That's a penny to close the end of the pipe. Poor Man's B-Stinger

View attachment 1328259
View attachment 1328260
View attachment 1328261


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

Another pic of the penny in the end.

View attachment 1328263
View attachment 1328264


----------



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

That came out awesome. cool idea on the penny. What did you feel it with? How long did you make yours?


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

I filled it with pieces of styrofoam I cut from an old flower arrangement. It is 8.5 inches long when screwed into bow. I've shot about 40 to 50 shots with it and my groups have improved quite a bit.


----------



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

bgriffin said:


> I filled it with pieces of styrofoam I cut from an old flower arrangement. It is 8.5 inches long when screwed into bow. I've shot about 40 to 50 shots with it and my groups have improved quite a bit.


Great contribution to the thread gives people some more options.


----------



## nib (Mar 21, 2012)

Do you do flower arrangements ? 
I bet they are nice .

thever mind watch this http://dieantwoord.com/


----------



## brockbaker (Aug 2, 2010)

it wont let me upload a pic of mine but i ustd 1 inch pipe cut it 10 inches long then i cut a plate out of 1 inch steel and grinded it till round and its about 3 inches across i then cut a piece of 1 1/4 pipe 1 inch long and welded a 1/8inch cap on it from the inside drilled a hole in it put the bolt in and welded it then i filled the 10 inch piece with some scrap rubber and welded it all together ill email someone pics and let you post them for me if you would oh yeah i painted it flat black and then wraped the 1 inch pipe with carbon fiber looks and works well


----------



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

Here are is the stabilizer that brockbaker made. well made brock


----------



## brockbaker (Aug 2, 2010)

thank you for that it wont ever let me post pics for some reason


----------



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

No problem, the more pics that are up and the more stabilizers built the more options people have thank you for contributing


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

nib, I do not do flower arrangements. I bought the styrofoam at Wal-Mart in the crafts section. I'll just laugh at your remark and give you the benefit of a doubt that your not being a smartelic. This is a good post about some guys making good DIY stabs. Leave it at that.


----------



## xmattedgex (Feb 19, 2012)

brockbaker said:


> it wont let me upload a pic of mine but i ustd 1 inch pipe cut it 10 inches long then i cut a plate out of 1 inch steel and grinded it till round and its about 3 inches across i then cut a piece of 1 1/4 pipe 1 inch long and welded a 1/8inch cap on it from the inside drilled a hole in it put the bolt in and welded it then i filled the 10 inch piece with some scrap rubber and welded it all together ill email someone pics and let you post them for me if you would oh yeah i painted it flat black and then wraped the 1 inch pipe with carbon fiber looks and works well


Where'd you pick up that carbon fiber wrap? It looks great!


----------



## bayoubandit84 (Jul 27, 2011)

heres my mock up...i used 3/4 instead of 1/2 only after i decided im going to use tile spacers to put inside the tube


----------



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks good, I was going to do 3/4 at first then went 1/2. Let use know how it turns out and feels. What spacers are you going to use?


----------



## bayoubandit84 (Jul 27, 2011)

are you refering to what im going to fill the tube with?


----------



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

Ya the tile spacers, I am not sure what they look like


----------



## bayoubandit84 (Jul 27, 2011)

they are called tile spacers you can get em in different sizes the smallest ones i could find were 1/16'' they are plastic almost have the consistency of rubber they were like 3 bucks for 250 of them....kinda reminded me of tiny bow jax when i found them


----------



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

Interesting I am curious to see how they work out.


----------



## bayoubandit84 (Jul 27, 2011)

me too im kinda worried about them just being loose in there so im gonna shoot it and see if it makes any noise and if so ill pack em in there in levels divided by small layers of silicone to contain em


----------



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

Either way if they work out good I am sure some people will copy it. It will be cool to have little bowjaxs clones in a diy stabilizer.


----------



## bayoubandit84 (Jul 27, 2011)

i packed them in there as if you would black powder put a few in and tap the top of the tube until those settle add more pack repeat......i put the cap on it and shook it no rattling but we shall see


----------



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks good maybe put a silicon plug on top of them.


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

bgriffin said:


> Another pic of the penny in the end.
> 
> View attachment 1328263
> View attachment 1328264


Looks good!........We will be checking it for length though!! haha


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

Here is mine, a bit different and not truely DIY as the back half was a 4 inch stab I had from ten years ago I wanted to make more functional plus I di dnot have to worry about rethreading anything. Made my bow feel much better and grouped the arrows better also. Cost me about three dollars for the add on parts as I got big rubber hood stopper for free but that is probably a two or three dollar part as well.

It is about 14-15 Ounces now and 7.25 inches long. I will be repainting the shinny peices a flat black with possibly a but of brown mixed in.


----------



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

It looks good


----------



## kdog23 (Jan 30, 2012)

ruthless79 said:


> That is a good Idea you can also bolt 2 of the together with a piece of rubber in the middle of them and it would make it 11oz. Many other options you can do also. I may have to add weight not sure yet have not finished setting up my bow.


I just bought these components and weighed them and this set up with just one deck plate is between 1.0 and 1.2 pounds. I am refering the poor mans b stinger not the last one I just posted. decided after last nights shoot to try to get something with more forward weight.


----------



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

Is that for a 12" stabilizer?


----------



## Jimmysworking (Mar 1, 2003)

I made one very similar to the OP's using the 80 grade PVC and the same deck plate. I added bolts and a couple of nuts to the holes and also a piece of rubber flooring to finish it off. The whole thing ended up weighing a little more that 11oz. I've been adding coats of rubberized auto undercoat from a spray can, when I'm done I'll weigh it again. It's been working really well and I am very pleased with it, thanks to ruthless for posting the idea.


----------



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

No problem jimmy I am glad others like your self are enjoying it.


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Got my stuff today can't wait to start


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

The finished product










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

That came out good.


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brockbaker (Aug 2, 2010)

xmattedgex said:


> Where'd you pick up that carbon fiber wrap? It looks great!


you gan get it from an auto parts store it comes in a 6ft roll for like 13 bucks


----------



## J Moore (Nov 17, 2011)

cool!


----------



## SumBeach (Sep 8, 2011)

Subscribed. I'm gonna do this. Thanks for the thread


----------



## WooleyBooger (Aug 24, 2009)

Where did you find that non threaded metal cap? I'm having a heck of a time finding one.


----------



## MathewsArchZ7 (Nov 30, 2010)

.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hold_the_line (Sep 7, 2016)

Awesome job! You just gave me an idea for a DIY floor mount. That thing looks like you can just about stand the bow up with it.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Yes.


----------



## xanthophobia (Jul 26, 2008)

Neat. Nice job!


----------



## KansasBowman12 (Jan 7, 2017)

Went ahead and made 2 based on your design. Still needs some paint, but I thought I'd go ahead and share


----------



## yotekilr (Aug 26, 2010)

nice


----------

